# Japanese Star Wars Trailer



## Steerpike (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks pretty good:

Japanese version of The Force Awakens trailer shows off new images, new hope | Ars Technica


----------



## Pythagoras (Nov 6, 2015)

It's been ten years since I've been this excited for a movie (has it really been that long since Episode III?).


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Please don't figuratively compare this to Episode III!  We don't want all this build up to be wasted...


----------



## X Equestris (Nov 6, 2015)

Lots of new images.  And there were a couple things that further fuel the idea that Rey and Kylo Ren might be somehow linked to the Skywalker line.


----------

